# do rabbits have periods?????



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

well its a random question.

i just wondering. so..... do they? well i mean does ofcourse


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

No- rabbits are induced ovulators...meaning they release an egg when a suitable mate is around, or they are mounted by a buck.

Feasibly they can concieve again just 24 hours after birth.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 4, 2009)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> No- rabbits are induced ovulators...meaning they release an egg when a suitable mate is around, or they are mounted by a buck.
> 
> Feasibly they can concieve again just 24 hours after birth.
> 
> Â



So, in a way, they are in a perpetual state of PMS! :headsmack It's a wonder the does don't get irrationally crabby, cry at the drop of a hat, and gain 2 pounds of water weight.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha Lol good point! I think I'll be a bit more understanding when it comes to my friend's grumpy netherland dwarf.


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you asking this question because you think Caramel has had blood from her bottom or is it just a general question?
If she has, this does need to be in the infirmary


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

no no, just a random question.....
lol.
i am so weird!
poor girl buns. nearlly 99% chance of being a mummy.....


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2009)

No, its a good question to ask so now you know if you do see blood coming from her area you know something is wrong


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 4, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote*


> So, in a way, they are in a perpetual state of PMS! :headsmack It's a wonder the does don't get irrationally crabby, cry at the drop of a hat, and gain 2 pounds of water weight.


Um... I must point out that Miss Evie Pussywillow is always irrationally crabby*.. 

I never linked it to perpetual PMS before!

*Unless you've got Craisins...


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> No, its a good question to ask so now you know if you do see blood coming from her area you know something is wrong


oh, your right. thanks becca!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol where did you find that picture, Irishlops? It's absolutely fantastic, but it's just a tad scary- it seems to be a rabbit with canine teeth!!!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 4, 2009)

ha lol i got it by............ google.com
so google images. funny rabbit 
or funny rabbit avatar


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol well it is certainly quite kl!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the avatar bunny! Can you imagine a rabbit growling and showing a mouthful of fangs!

Denise


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol it's fantastic...it's like a carnivorous bunny!!!! Eek...:S


----------



## irishlops (Mar 5, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I love the avatar bunny! Can you imagine a rabbit growling and showing a mouthful of fangs!
> 
> Denise


i dont keed to imagion it.
not treats in our hand........:shock:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 5, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I love the avatar bunny! Can you imagine a rabbit growling and showing a mouthful of fangs!
> 
> Denise


Hehe, check out this one 
http://www.videovat.com/videos/1037/toothy-bunny.aspx


----------

